# Speakers making high-pitched buzzing noise.



## Deathwalk (Aug 5, 2011)

One night I come home, and I hear a consistent noise coming from my speakers, which are built into my monitor. I was too tired to deal with it so I turned off my PC and went to bed. Next morning, same thing. After a restart, the problem seemed to magically disappear. Now, after another night of my monitor being turned off, problem re-appears. I've tried rebooting the PC and monitor, plugging it in and out, nothing helps. I can still hear all sounds perfectly, they're just accompanied by the noise.
Also, just muting my system doesn't make the sound go away, so it's not a software thing I suppose...
And if my PC is turned off, or I switch to, for example, TV or HDMI input, the noise isn't there.
Any ideas?

Here's my specs - 
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: P5K SE
BIOS: BIOS Date: 07/04/07 13:40:15 Ver: 08.00.12
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4096MB RAM
Page File: 2026MB used, 6162MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the PC audio output (where the monitor audio is currently connected) with a different set of speakers or headphones. That will determine if you have a PC or monitor/speaker issue.


----------



## Deathwalk (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention in my post, I plugged in some headphones and the noise was still present. As a matter of fact, I just remembered that, since this is my brother's old PC, this also happened like, 6 months ago when I had to use his computer for some reason. I just figured that his speakers were busted and didn't pay much attention to it.
I've also figured out that after a complete shutdown, not just a restart, the noise goes away, and it come back when I leave my computer on during the night, at which point I assume it goes into sleep mode and that's what triggers it, because if I just use it normally during the day, it doesn't reappear.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Buzzing would typically signify a hardware. As you have proven it's not the speakers or cabling, then it is most likely a faulty audio chipset/sound card.


----------



## Deathwalk (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, but I find it weird that the sound will just go away after a shutdown and appear after the PC goes into sleep mode or whatever it is that triggers it, cause I know it's something specific and sleep makes the most sense to me.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Faulty hardware can have all sorts of symptoms. With electronics, the typical cause (or effect) is heat. Parts get hot and stop working, component connections (ie: solder joints) get hot and the connection is weak or broken, etc., etc.

When it is shutdown or powered off, it cools. Power on or wake up, it warms back up.

Buzzing is hardware related, not OS, software, or drivers.


----------

